# Ile d'Oleron or Ile de Re ???



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi, on the way back from the Dordogne in June/July we would like to have 3 or 4 nights at one of these islands, never been to either before, anyone been and if so which would you recommend if you had to pick one?

Thanks for any replies


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Both are. Good in different ways. 
But.. Ill de oleron is free to get to and has more aires, inc free ones. 
Ill de Rae nice but you have to pay a toll for the bridge..


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

This advice is well 'out of date' as I haven't been back for over 20 years, but in my caravanning days we used to go to Oleron every summer. Loved the island and the weather was always good, seem to remember that it had more sunshine per year than the south of France.

In those days camped free in the forest next to the beach opposite Fort Boyard. Probably changed a bit since those days though.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

But the fact you have to pay to get to the Ill de Rae may mean that it is less busy which would be good in July!


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Only been to Ile de Re. Really liked it. A lovely size of island for cycling around if you've got bikes with you.
Some nice campsites on it. We stayed at La Grainetiere near La Flotte;

http://www.la-grainetiere.com/


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for the replies so far, we will be taking our bikes, not too bothered about the toll charge and we would be staying on a campsite. More interested in which is the most prettiest for scenery etc and also would prefer flat cycle rides as opposed to hilly lol as I am out of shape lol. Oh and also we have an inflatable kayak we would like to use


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> and also would prefer flat cycle rides as opposed to hilly lol


You will find both equally good and very flat with loads of off road cycle paths.

Trevor


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Shell181 said:


> Oh and also we have an inflatable kayak we would like to use


You'll be ok with that, used to sail a Mirror dinghy off the beach.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We did a little mini-tour of the Western Isles last Autumn.

On the Ile de Ré, we stopped at Saint Clément des Baleines, which has a small aire, and is at the far end of the island. Nice little village 10 minutes' walk away. Then we moved to the aire at St. Martin de Ré, which has a nice little campsite next door. Beautiful place, smart marina and shops / restaurants / bars. Cycling all around the area, and all flat, by the sea and through forests.

On Oleron, we stayed at the aire at St.Denis d’Oleron, which was enormous. Reasonable village within walking distance (10-15 minutes), with a small supermarket. Loads of lovely cycle paths all around that part of the island.

I'm going to try and get some photos uploaded, to give you an idea.

Gerald


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

We had a little wander around that area at about this time last year - when most sites were still closed.
Oleron we found quite pleasant,but if anything a little " worn ". The big Aire at St Denis was good - but be aware that the EHU struggles to deliver 4A, and only the part time warden can reset the trips.
Isle de Re is smarter and being a playground for the smart set, can be expensive. St Martin is a really beautiful spot, to which we will be returning.


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Just looking in the Acsi book I'm not really happy with the campsites on the islands for one reason or another, as we will be on our way home maybe we should stay on the mainland (around La Rochelle sounds nice) and go for day trips to the islands, the other couple we are going with are in a tent so we could drive over with the bikes. mmm decisions decisions lol.......

What would you do?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

In 2009 we went to Ill de oleron from the Dordogne in July to find Mrs D's Grandfathers grave who died in France (WW2).

Dont want to sound negative but we didnt stay. It took us ages to get on the island. The roads were packed and everyone was heading there. Why they were heading there I am still unsure. Four our tastes it was a bit flat and dull. There are much more interesting and scenic places to see in France. This is just my opinion of course, I am sure many people will think otherwise.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

I believe you specifically said you were looking for a campsite, not an aire or wildcamping spot?

We stayed here a couple of years ago and enjoyed it:

http://www.camping-les-gros-joncs.com/

It wasn't far from a beach so should be handy for the kayaks.

We also found a locally produced light white wine, easily drinkable, which we bought a case of in one of the supermarkets on the island at a bargain price - can't remember the name though!


----------



## regnarts (Sep 23, 2009)

Must agree with above we spent a week or so on Ile De Re and 
stayed at La Grainetiere near La Flotte, a lovely campsite and nearby village with harbour area. We also moved on to the aire at Saint Clemente which is also a good stop. Great beaches all colse by. We then went North to Noirmouitier Isle which we found to be very motorhome unfriendly, apart from the 2 aires there were far to many restrictions for motorhomes. Great area tho.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I've uploaded some photos to Flickr:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629272338105/

There's photos from Noirmoutier, Oleron and Ré, as well as a few other places.

Gerald


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

We stayed on Il de Re last Easter for 10 days and absolutely loved it. We stayed at the Municipal campsite at St. Martin de Re, right on the edge of the village. Lovely site within walking distance of the harbour etc. But the best thing of all is the cycling, we just got up each day and cycled here there and everywhere, all flat, really enjoyable beautiful rides. And we would cycle to the markets, buy something delicious to eat and cycle back and cook up tea.

This Easter we thought we would try Il d'Oleron. I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for the posts everyone and thanks for the photos Gerald they are great. Still not decided which to go to but I will take into account what you have all said and make a decision soon....

This is such a great forum and everyone is so helpful, can't wait till hubby has retired then we can go to some of the meets and put faces to names  

Shell


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

MrsW said:


> But the fact you have to pay to get to the Ill de Rae may mean that it is less busy which would be good in July!


We've travelled to both islands more than once, in both caravan and van.

They are both lovely in their own way and both perfect for cycling.

As MrsW says, the toll to enter Ile de Ré makes it a little quieter, and for us, just a little nicer.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Have a look at Marans for a campsite, just outside La Rochelle, excellent site for vans and tents. Out door pool, english speaking and not a square site but lots of little inlet sections so good for privacy if you want it.

Next door is a supermarket and a place to either hire small motor boats for half a day or less or you can launch your own boat and go off exploring the riverways around there which there are many. We did this for our son and daughter and they had a lovely time, you have to keep an eye on the motor boats as some drivers a bit wayward  

Stayed on here a number of times http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/eu...itime/camping-municipal-du-bois-dinot-112278/


----------



## donegal5 (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey there, ile de re is far better for cycle paths and there are many villages to explore and all the sites and aires listed above. You also have the option, if you are of moderate fittness, to cycle from the island and explore right in to the heart of La Rochelle without having hassle of parking MH. Ile de Re will be buzzing in July but not over run. Oleron is busier and not as good for cycle paths, or beaches. Although oleron is also pretty, Il de Re is a gem in the area. Another option to consider in the general area in to cross the Gironde on ferry at Blaye and explore the atlantic coast up to the Pointe De Medoc. There are many free beach areas used by RV/MH eg near Soulac, the beaches are awesome ( I come from NW Ireland where we know a thing or two about awesome beaches so thats saying something). This area is never thronged even in August and has a very chilled out vibe. The ferry cost would be about 50Euro return which you would make back from wild camping on some superb beaches. You dont get this type of beach parking anywhere else on the French cost from there upward including the islands. By the way a boat excursion to Aix is also amazing if you have the time. Bonne route.


----------



## dereversken (Feb 22, 2006)

The cost to get to Isle de re last sept. was 16 euros a few days later it dropped to 9 euros(low season Rate), if you`re towing a car not on a trailer it will cost double, unless you are lucky and the person at the pay booth doesn`t notice the car on the back, as happened to some friends. A tag axle Hymer was asked to pay 45? euros, if you`re towing a trailer it will cost 27 euro high season........if my memory is correct. But it is a lovely place to stay.We stayed at `Blois Plage`an ACSI site with direct access to the beach, there is also an Aire and parking area outside the site. For got to mention there is an Acsi site at L`houmeau , on the mainland within a mile or two of the Bridge, which is very pleasant and quiet, and of course a decent sized municipal at Lagord.


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

dereversken said:


> The cost to get to Isle de re last sept. was 16 euros a few days later it dropped to 9 euros(low season Rate), if you`re towing a car not on a trailer it will cost double, unless you are lucky and the person at the pay booth doesn`t notice the car on the back, as happened to some friends. A tag axle Hymer was asked to pay 45? euros, if you`re towing a trailer it will cost 27 euro high season........if my memory is correct. But it is a lovely place to stay.We stayed at `Blois Plage`an ACSI site with direct access to the beach, there is also an Aire and parking area outside the site. For got to mention there is an Acsi site at L`houmeau , on the mainland within a mile or two of the Bridge, which is very pleasant and quiet, and of course a decent sized municipal at Lagord.


Cost of using the bridge shown in this link - scroll to the bottom of the page:
http://charente-maritime.fr/CG17/jcms/ehe20091009_5217/peage

You'll see that motorhomes (Class 3) are €18 all year.

The whole of this area is well worth a visit - spent 3 weeks in the area during Spring 2010 - brilliant.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

motorhomes are either class 3 or class 2 over 3.5 or under 3.5 tonnes

or over or under 3 metres

joe


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

joedenise said:


> motorhomes are either class 3 or class 2 over 3.5 or under 3.5 tonnes
> 
> or over or under 3 metres
> 
> joe


Class 2: Total height > (greater than) 2 metres < (less than) 3 metres, Total permissible laden weight ≤ (less than or equal to) 3.5 tonnes

Class 3: Total height ≥ (greater than or equal to) 3 metres, Total permissible laden weight > (greater than) 3.5 tonnes

Keith (Sprokit)


----------

